# Nexus Prime??



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Anyone have anything on this phone? I might get the bionic next month unless I hear something about this phone coming to VZW 4GLTE


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Wouldn't hold your breath on a Nexus debut on a CDMA network. Mainly because Google wants it as a development platform & most of the world runs on GSM. Aside from all that Verizon is the least dev-friendly carrier.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

DANG IT!!!!! Why cant VZW just give the public what they want!! Im paying an arm and a leg! Freaking this sucks


----------



## Ricky Babalu (Jul 23, 2011)

It is rumored to be coming to Verizon. This is potentially my next phone.

Specs:
*4G LTE
*1 GB Ram
*Next-generation dual-core 1.2GHz or 1.5GHz CPU
*OMAP4460
*Super AMOLED HD
*720p HD Display
*1080p HD Video Capture & playback
*1 megapixel front facing camera / 5 megapixel rear camera
* Ice Cream Sandwich


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Dude thanks. If that hits Verizon I'm grabbing it!

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

Being a Prime, does it also come with the Matrix of Leadership?


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Rogan said:


> Being a Prime, does it also come with the Matrix of Leadership?


I see what you did there


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

"Rogan said:


> Being a Prime, does it also come with the Matrix of Leadership?


Duse thats great!!!!!! Haha

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

"Ricky Babalu said:


> It is rumored to be coming to Verizon. This is potentially my next phone.
> 
> Specs:
> *4G LTE
> ...


Only 5 megapixels??? Wtf. I hope its at least 8.

Beside that I want the phone.


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

TheTyler0013 said:


> Only 5 megapixels??? Wtf. I hope its at least 8.
> 
> Beside that I want the phone.


+1 also would like 1.3mp front.


----------



## MasterTM (Jun 24, 2011)

poontab said:


> Wouldn't hold your breath on a Nexus debut on a CDMA network. Mainly because Google wants it as a development platform & most of the world runs on GSM. Aside from all that Verizon is the least dev-friendly carrier.


I'd have to disagree with them being the least dev-friendly.. They weren't the one to block 3rd party app installs on there android phones like AT&T not to mention that AT&T doesn't have the biggest selection on android phones.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

MasterTM said:


> I'd have to disagree with them being the least dev-friendly.. They weren't the one to block 3rd party app installs on there android phones like AT&T not to mention that AT&T doesn't have the biggest selection on android phones.


Look at AT&T's website. They have 1 phone that will never have kernel swap to Verizon's 4 & soon to be 5.

As far as blocking side loading of apps they quit doing that on all new sets this year.

You're right they don't have much of a selection but then again they had an answer to all the Verizon high end (which is all I care about) sets only AT&T's came out earlier minus 1 LG Revolution clone.

...FFS they have a Motorola with an unlockable bootloader in 2011.


----------



## DropC (Jul 5, 2011)

I have to agree about ATT being worst than Verizon... and not just on the dev friendly front.


----------



## huskerkate (Aug 10, 2011)

Ricky Babalu said:


> It is rumored to be coming to Verizon. This is potentially my next phone.
> 
> Specs:
> *4G LTE
> ...


you are correct on the rumored specs. and, Phil (admin over at AC) has supposedly "confirmed" that it is, in fact, coming to VZW. initially it was thought to be a Sammy device (even with the OMAP 4460). but latest rumors seem to indicate that LG may be a strong contender, if not the frontrunner (not too excited about that). rumors also suggest that HTC may be making a push to make the device with the new Krait Snapdragon, at 1.8ghz!!

all of this is just rumor at this point, and nothing has been confirmed. but, with BGR reporting from a Google source that ICS is coming in Nov/Dec, the thought of a Nexus device before the end of the year doesn't sound far-fetched at all. i'm definitely holding out for more info on this device before i pull the trigger on Bionic or GS2. i mean, come on - a dual core Nexus device running ICS - game over for me!!


----------



## TheTyler0013 (Jun 27, 2011)

"huskerkate said:


> you are correct on the rumored specs. and, Phil (admin over at AC) has supposedly "confirmed" that it is, in fact, coming to VZW. initially it was thought to be a Sammy device (even with the OMAP 4460). but latest rumors seem to indicate that LG may be a strong contender, if not the frontrunner (not too excited about that). rumors also suggest that HTC may be making a push to make the device with the new Krait Snapdragon, at 1.8ghz!!
> 
> all of this is just rumor at this point, and nothing has been confirmed. but, with BGR reporting from a Google source that ICS is coming in Nov/Dec, the thought of a Nexus device before the end of the year doesn't sound far-fetched at all. i'm definitely holding out for more info on this device before i pull the trigger on Bionic or GS2. i mean, come on - a dual core Nexus device running ICS - game over for me!!


But really only 5mp camera, I feel like its a downgrade. Thankfully rumored tho. I hope sammy or htc is making it, not sure about lg I never liked their phones.


----------



## Proxy (Jul 11, 2011)

TheTyler0013 said:


> Only 5 megapixels??? Wtf. I hope its at least 8.
> 
> Beside that I want the phone.


Well the iPhone 4 only has a 5 megapixel cam and I hate to say it, but it takes damn good pictures.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

"Proxy said:


> Well the iPhone 4 only has a 5 megapixel cam and I hate to say it, but it takes damn good pictures.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Exactly what I was thinking when I heard the complaints. It's not always about the megapixels but more about the lens and flash quality.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------



## MoodMuzik (Jun 20, 2011)

The rumored specs seem a lot like the Vigor.


----------



## vladislavvv7 (Aug 13, 2011)

why 1 GB Ram- *i think more*
OMAP4460- *OMAP4470*
1 megapixel front facing camera / 5 megapixel rear camera- *3 megapixel front facing camera / 8 megapixel rear camera*


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

I heard it prints money, makes islands, and transforms into a plane. It also has the more geebees, comes in white, and has the why fies.


----------



## Mr. Meowmers (Aug 14, 2011)

I currently own an Evo 4G and am waiting for news on the new Nexus and Sprint. With the Google Voice integration and the Nexus S coming over, I have high hopes and expectations that Sprint will have it day 1 or shortly thereafter. Can't wait for some news!


----------

